# buying property insurance



## jane s

My husband and I recently bought an apartment in Abruzzo in the small village of Fossa. We are searching for an insurance carrier that works with American citizens who own property in Italy. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Jane S


----------



## Bevdeforges

You might try checking with your bank in Italy (if you're satisfied with how they work with Americans). Insurance is very often sold through the banks - and while it may not be the cheapest policy, at least you more or less know the people you're dealing with if you have an account there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jane s

*property insurance*



Bevdeforges said:


> You might try checking with your bank in Italy (if you're satisfied with how they work with Americans). Insurance is very often sold through the banks - and while it may not be the cheapest policy, at least you more or less know the people you're dealing with if you have an account there.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I appreciate your reply. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nardini

I might suggest you also speak with both Intasure and also Italsure - both British companies with good reputations amongst the expat communities here.


----------

